# Hoyt Alpha Elite RKT Questions



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Do yourself a favour. Take of your string and measure the lengt as well as the controll cable. The string and cable lenghts will be somwhere on your limbs. Make sure the draw lenght correspond to what you ordered. Correct if they are off and set the draw stop at full draw with the buss cable. If they are way off in lenght then I will put it back on as is and wait for better clarification from published tune charts. Then you have a factory spec bow and foreget about the numbers that was sent to you. 

I know you'r suppose to measure it at 100lbs tension but trust me. Take 2x 6" nails and hook the string round them and pull it as tight as you can by hand and measure the outsides of the nails and you are done.

Tune and shoot your bow.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

In the first place , if your bow measures 28 inches to the deepest part of the grip , the draw length is actually 29 3/4. 28 + 1 3/4 =29 3/4 not 30 1/4


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> In the first place , if your bow measures 28 inches to the deepest part of the grip , the draw length is actually 29 3/4. 28 + 1 3/4 =29 3/4 not 30 1/4


Typo...it was 28.5" to the deepest part of the grip...


I did a little playing today...I've got a custom string on the way, so I haven't pulled the stock strings off and measured them yet, as I thought my new ones would be here today. I did some playing, and ended up getting my A2A down just a hair under 36 3/4, my BH up just a hair over 7", my poundage maxing out at 63'ish lbs., and my d/l is now 29 3/4"...

I put around 200 shots thru it today w/these settings...draw feels good...stiff up front, but smooth, and feels like max weight ramps up shortly into the cycle, and then holds max for awhile before it tapers into the wall which was suprisingly solid (coming from duel limb stop guy that's pretty good.) I'm hoping the current strings have moved as much as they will by now...had a little play in my peep and now there seems to be just a touch of lean in the top cam which I'll tweak out tomorrow. Kind of curious how specs are gonna change once I get the new strings in...I'll definately measure the current ones once I do that. I lost 6 nocks today and 2 nock bushings...so she's shooting good so far, but only shot 20/25 yrds. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hope it works out well for you as I have the same bow on order only in 28.5 draw length. How long did it take for your to get here. I ordered mine over 2 months ago in Half and Half.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Hope it works out well for you as I have the same bow on order only in 28.5 draw length. How long did it take for your to get here. I ordered mine over 2 months ago in Half and Half.


It shipped two weeks after ordering it, but didn't get here until the three week mark, assumably due to the Christmas rush. I know that a blackout and a black/camo both came in before mine at about the two week mark. Are you a lefty by chance? If not I would check w/your dealer...granted, the three that I know came in were shooter staff/co-op bows, but I thought those came in later than others, but it'll be worth the wait. I'm still just shooting the factory strings as my custom's haven't come in, so I've been playing w/stuff a little more than normal, but I'm liking it. Shot 26 up tonight at 3D...I've done that before w/my other bows, but this was my first 3D night w/this...I'm shooting about 63# right now w/a 29.5" mod (closer to 29 3/4"-30" actual draw right now) w/a 350 grain GT22 at around 298 fps, but what amazes me is the mark gapping on my sight tape...from 20-30 yds. is no more than 3/8", which is as close, or possibly a smaller gap then my Pure was shooting those same arrows at 70# and 311 fps...I don't get it, but it's nice. Draw is a little stiff up front, but smooth throughout and I can't feel any dump at the end of the draw cycle. Good luck and I hope yours comes in soon.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

No I am right handed. Yes the RKT cams are definitely front end loaded but shouldn't take long to get used to them. I shot a Vector Turbo for a few shots that was set at 71 lbs and once I remembered the cams were front end loaded I didn't have any problems drawing it. (Surprised me) I just order my bows in 50-60 lb draws anymore since I only target and 3-D shoot. I noticed the same as you did on the draw and not a hump when it goes into the letoff, a definite plus in my books on the no hump.


----------

